# May Photography Challenge Discussion Thread



## The Procrastinator

Get your brain cells salivating, and make of it what you will! 

May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!

Happy snapping.


----------



## Culhwch

Love this theme! Been working on my food photography - it's something that really interests me. And it gives me a chance to cook as well!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Damn and blast! I have just spent the _entire weekend_ at a food festival (and testing some absolutely delicious food...ah, the joys of living in South West UK). Didn't take any photos, though! Darn it!

Well, I did buy the tastiest cheese I've ever tasted so maybe I'll take some photos of that...


We can all practice our photography for recipe books! I do sometimes look through those and end up criticising the photos rather than the actual recipes...


----------



## Talysia

I love this theme!  This is going to be a great contest!


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Oh goody! I know just the thing, but it has to wait till almost the end of the challenge.


----------



## Mouse

Congratulations, TP! 

Really sorry I missed the voting!  Nice theme though, I like...


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Ok, I know that shot is nothing photographically speaking, but I took it when I was seven years old, a long, long, long time ago when the world was young! My mother always took her time fixing her hamburger just right, so much so that everyone else finished eating before she started, sometimes. That day, someone said, "are you gonna eat that hamburger, or take a picture of it?" And so I took a picture of it.

My mother died 6 years ago today.


----------



## The Procrastinator

If I had a hamburger I would raise it to your mum TDZ. (She would probably not like it as it would be an Aussie hamburger - so I guess I would have to eat it.)

The pics are off to a roaring start, we can all identify with the look on that little boy's face I'm sure, and I for one completely agree that a hamburger should be constructed with care, love and art. (and beetroot).


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Does beetroot have anything to do with beets? My mom never put them on hamburgers, but she did love beets. I can't imagine why.


----------



## Culhwch

Yes, beetroot and beets are the same thing - a gorgeous, delicious purple root vegetable. Though i believe Australians may be the only ones who put them on hamburgers...


----------



## StormFeather

Congratulations TP - great win, and fab theme.  

And Hurrah!  I actually have an idea this month, but just need the timing and patience to get the shot I want.  So nearly got it earlier this evening, but got a phone call at the crucial moment.  ho hum - plenty of time yet . . . 

And TDZ - love your photo!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Just saw Wybe's prawns. Nom! And now with Mouse's cake, that thread is definitely making me hungry...


----------



## Mouse

These pictures make me hungry!

I'm gonna ask a stupid question... but how do you get the frames around your photos?! (Wybren & AE35) They make them look much more professional! I guess you can do it in photoshop? I only have the Windows photo editor. Any freebie program which does it?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Do you use any online sites to store photos and link them here? I use photobucket (and flickr when I can remember the password for it...) and they have editing options like putting frames around the photos.


----------



## Mouse

I have photobucket. Didn't know they did that! Cheers, Hoops, I'll go and have a look.


----------



## AE35Unit

Mouse said:


> These pictures make me hungry!
> 
> I'm gonna ask a stupid question... but how do you get the frames around your photos?! (Wybren & AE35) They make them look much more professional! I guess you can do it in photoshop? I only have the Windows photo editor. Any freebie program which does it?



Well i use photoshop elements but i reckon any software could do it. I just select the colour for the frame, usually black,  the increase the canvas size by 10 or20 pixels.


----------



## Mouse

Ta. I've had a go with the photobucket one now. Wish I'd asked the question before posting my first entry! Ah well. Watch out for the frame on my next one.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Frame!




Also, just seen Larry's...heh! I like it!


----------



## Mouse

Yes, frame! And I did it on photobucket like you said, so ta for that!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Not a problem, squire.


----------



## Wybren

Mouse's cupcake looks very yum!


----------



## Mouse

Ta! They were very tasty. Got into a right mess making them though. Cake mix up the walls... I should've taken a photo of that!


----------



## Mouse

Biscuits! They look yum. Every time I look in that thread it makes me hungry. I swear I've seen that B for Beans photo before though. Or maybe it was something similar.

My stomach's rumbling.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Been spilling food over the counters. Don't tell my housemates -- some of it was theirs.


----------



## Mouse

More cakes! And alchemist is utilising the frame method too, I see!  I really need food now. Gonna go raid the cupboard for biscuits.


----------



## alchemist

Mouse said:


> More cakes! And alchemist is utilising the frame method too, I see!


 
Shhh! Actually, I bookmarked a site to make frames about 3 months ago, but forgot about it until you mentioned it. I've learned to size the damn things too.


----------



## The Procrastinator

Been a busy month but I managed to sneak in with a couple of shots from me back catalogue. This is going to be a very hard month in the voting department. Great shots from everyone. Also, I'm now hungry.


----------



## Mouse

Pretty bird, TP! I like.


----------



## Culhwch

Where did this month go!?!?! Just a reminder that I'll be closing the thread for entries at midnight GMT on the 27th, so if you've got them, post them!


----------



## Talysia

Great pictures, everyone!  Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to be able to enter this month - my camera decided to break.  The latch on the battery cover cracked and nearly came off, so it won't stay shut.  I think I can fix it, so hopefully I'll be able to enter again next time.


----------



## alchemist

Good choice of book mosaix; I loved that one. Want to know how it ends?

The garden is providing a lot of photos.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I always watch this thread with the intention of voting but always seem to forget...

I'm not really one for taking photos, (at least outside of the odd snap shot on holiday) so entering has always been an improbability rather than a possibility...

But something about this months subject caught my attention and I had a photo...

I knew it would be in (ahem) bad taste... but it was funny so I figured what the heck...

No offence intended.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

PM, why do your turtles have nametags? They really don't look anything alike.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I think it's the barcode so they can be scanned when they get to the counter...

More seriously the tortoises/turtles (depends on your country I guess) are some of the many inhabitants in a local (ish) children's Activity Centre, a working farm with all kinds of animals. I'd imagine the name tags are for the visitors...


----------



## Mouse

Perp!! Evil! Poor piggy.

(I just had gammon for tea, it was very nice.)


----------



## Perpetual Man

Yum! You could actually buy these little fellows (as pets, before anyone says anything!) but considering the price per animal if you were thinking of them for >ahem< gammon, you would really need to be bringing home the bacon in order to afford one.


----------



## Mouse

Was it one of they micro pigs? They seem to be popular pets at the mo.


----------



## Perpetual Man

That'd be the ones. From what I read they're a particular breed, which is what makes them so expensive.

Having looked through the photos, I'm beginning to think voting on this is nearly as hard as the writing challenges. Some brilliant images, all inspired or inspiring for different reasons.

I was going to mention a few favourites, but they're all mostly favourites. So far.
Haven't got a clue who I'm going to vote for. Not a sausage.


----------



## Culhwch

This month's challenge is now closed, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/531941-may-2011-photography-challenge-food-poll.html


----------



## mosaix

Wybren for me.


----------



## Perpetual Man

There's three different entries I want to vote for! Possibly four.

Why did I ever come here...


----------



## Talysia

A tough choice this month!  Eventually I voted for Mouse's lovely birthday cake, but Hoopy and Cul were close seconds.  Well done everyone!


----------



## StormFeather

A close call between Wy's strawberry & Mouse's cake - and today, the cake win's!  

Some lovely pics there.  Hope to be taking part myself more in the future . . .


----------



## Perpetual Man

Made my decision and it was not an easy one, but I'm a sucker for cake...


----------



## alchemist

I like 'dem apples of J Riff, but went for Cul's handiwork.


----------



## Wybren

It was a hard choice this month, but I went for Mouse's chocolate cake. Cul and Hoopy were a close second for me.


----------



## Perpetual Man

On a slightly different note I was surprised how few entries there were in this little challenge compared to the writing challenge, which is a big shame because all of these little things are so much fun.

Just to keep numbers up I'll do my best to turn up each month but I can't guarantee any great photography skills....

Or any more mini pigs


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Wow, that was a tough vote!

Hoopy for me, but I was nearly seduced by Mouse's delicious cupcake and birthday cake, and Cul's cookies, and Wybren's lobster.


----------



## The Procrastinator

Wybren for me, I could not resist that strawberry. Close runners up were Mouse's cupcake and Perp's ravenous tortoises (cute piggie, too) - but the short list was nearly every photo entered. So many good shots! I guess its true, the road to the heart is through the stomach.


----------



## AE35Unit

Mouse for me! Cake!!


----------



## Mouse

Yay! Thanks for the votes, people. I thought I was going to miss it, I've just spent most of the evening trapped in my best mate's loo! Eep!

Anyway, I voted Wybren for that strawberry. I like the way the red stands out against the dark background.


----------



## Culhwch

And our little Mouse is the winner! Congratulations! I can't wait to see what you challenge us with in June - just don't emulate Chris when you do it, hey?


----------



## Perpetual Man

Culhwch said:


> And our little Mouse is the winner! Congratulations! I can't wait to see what you challenge us with in June - just don't emulate Chris when you do it, hey?



Seconded, tripled and quadrupleded


----------



## alchemist

Congratulations Mouse!


----------



## mosaix

Congratulations Mouse.

New theme? Photographs in the style of Kipling? Just try it!


----------



## Talysia

Congratulations, Mouse!


----------



## Mouse

Ooooooh!! Yay! Thanks, people.

I'll post the theme later when I'm not skiving at work like I am now. How about 'rainbows' ... but all photos must be in the style of Ansel Adams?


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Photos of Kipling in the style of Ansel Adams?


----------



## Perpetual Man

TheDustyZebra said:


> Photos of Kipling in the style of Ansel Adams?



Is that Rudyard or Mr? 

I mean, if I have to go out and buy loads of cakes (with the obvious secondary implications)* just to photograph them, then I would just have to do it

*eating them of course


----------



## Mouse

More cake photos! I was constantly hungry looking at the photos last month.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Congrats, Mouse.


----------

